# Raineys of Larne



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Has anyone got memories or records of this family and their vessels?

Below is what I have at present but I surmise there may have been other fleet members between 1922 and 1955.

Any assistance welcome

Rainey of Larne




Another Irish Container Service
From the Commercial Motor Archive - Originally printed on the 14th July 1961

ANEW transport container service will come into operation between Londonderry and Preston before the end of 1961. It will be operated by Anglo-Irish Transport, Ltd., a new company formed by one of the oldest coal importing and shipping firms in Ulster.
The directors are 
Mr. John Rainey, sen., and Mr. John Rainey, jun., who, with Mr. William S. Rainey, are also principals of John Rainey, Ltd., the Larne coal importing and shipping firm, Mr. Rainey, jun., is the fourth generation of the family to be connected with shipping, and he will reside in Londonderry to manage the new venture.
At the outset it is intended to have a twice-weekly service out of Derry to Preston, using the firm's 800-ton Loch Linnhe, which has for the past six years been engaged in operating a similar service between Larne, Preston and Ardrossan. She is capable of carrying 31 containers of 15 tons each.


Wm. Rainey & Hugh Hall, Larne
Trading as Rainey & Hall – coal merchants

CLINT (1913 – 1920)
O.N. 102464. 215g. 32n. 125.0 x 20.0 x 9.0 feet.
C.2-cyl. (16” & 32” x 24”) by Ross & Duncan, Glasgow. 43 NHP.
26.6.1896: Launched by J. Fullerton & Company, Paisley (Yard No. 132), for J. Pattinson & Sons, Whitehaven. 
7.1896: Completed. 
1908: Purchased by Mrs Susannah Kelly, (Samuel Kelly, manager). 
1909: Sold to Thomas Wilson, Belfast. 
1910: Sold to Wilson & Reid, Belfast. 
1913: Sold to Wm. Rainey & Hugh Hall, Larne. 
1920: Sold to Clint Steamship Company Ltd., (Wm. Rainey, manager), Larne. 
1920: Sold to F. O’Connor & Company, Wexford. 
1921: Sold to J. D’Arcy, Wexford. 
1921: Sold to M. J. O’Connor & J. D’Arcy, Wexford. 
1922: Sold to the Wexford Steamship Company Ltd. 
1924: Sold to J. M. Piggins, Montrose. 
16.3.1927: Whilst on a voyage from Montrose to Weymouth, with a cargo of potatoes, foundered S. E. of Montrose.



Wm. Rainey

ABBOTSFORD (1915 - 1922)
O.N. 119155. 259g. 69n. 124.8 x 22.1 x 8.8 feet
C. 2-cyl. (15” & 32” x 24”) by Smith, Allan and Co., Pollokshaws, Glasgow. 40 NHP, 360 IHP; 10 knots.
8.1904: Completed by the Ardrossan Dry Dock and Shipbuilding Co. Ltd., Ardrossan (Yard No. 197).
24.8.1904: Registered in the ownership of the Abbotsford Steamship Co. Ltd. (John G. Frew and Co., managers), Glasgow.
31.10.1912: Sold to Thomas W. Ward Ltd., Sheffield. 
20.10.1915: Sold to William Rainey, Larne.
9.11.1915: Renamed CASTLEROCK. 
12.12.1922: Sold to the Elvedon Shipping Co. Ltd. (Griffin Brothers, managers), Cardiff.
24.10.1927: Sold to William Scott, Hull. 
8.12.1932: Sold to W.N. Lindsay Ltd., Leith.
13.12.1937: Sold to John Neilson, Dundee.
10.1.1938: Owners became the Tay Sand Co. Ltd. (John Neilson, manager), Dundee.
5.12.1945: Sold to William R. Metcalfe, Falmouth. 
26.6.1952: Arrived at Grays, Essex to be broken up by T.W. Ward Ltd.
27.7.1953: Register closed.

Clint Steamship Co Ltd
(Wm Rainey, manager)

CLINT (1920 – 1921) see above for details

John Rainey

HAMILTON (1934 – 1938)
O.N. 98334. 150g. 68n. 85.0 x 20.1 x 8.2 feet.
C.2-cyl. 12” & 24” x 18”) by Gauldie, Gillespie & Co., Glasgow. 32 RHP
19.10.1905: Launched by Scott & Sons, Bay Yard, Bowling (Yard No. 180)
15.11.1905: Registered at Stranraer
12.1905: Completed for J. Marshall & Son, Drummore, Wigtonshire 
1908: Lengthened to 97.5 feet 180g.
1930: Sold to J Wyllie & Sons (Hugh A. Wyllie manager), Stranraer
1934: Sold to John Rainey, 3 Cross St, Larne
1938 The Shira Steamship Company Ltd. - Colin McPhail, Glasgow 
16.2.1940: Whilst on a voyage from Ayr with coal for Cambeltown, foundered 1.5 miles S/E of Pladda, Firth of Clyde with the loss of four crew
George M'Lean, Master.
George Downie, Mate.
Robert Miller, Engineer.
John M'Millan, Fireman.
One survivor, Buchan M'Lean. 


LOCH ETIVE (1) (1950 – 1956)
O.N. 129484 237g 89n	122.3 x 21.6 x 9.4 feet
C. 2-cyl. (14½” & 30” x 24”) by Fisher's Ltd., Paisley. 35rhp
24.3.1910: Launched by Scott and Son, Bowling (Yard No.220) 
14.4.1910: Registered at Glasgow
4.1910: Completed for John G. Stewart, Glasgow
1916: Sold to the British Aluminium Co. Ltd. (P.D. Hendry and Sons, managers), Glasgow. 
1950: Sold to John Rainey Ltd., Larne. 
26.3.1956: Arrived at Dublin to be broken up by the Hammond Lane Foundry Ltd.


John Rainey (Shipping) Ltd

LOCH LINNHE (1955 - 1964)
O.N. 185027. 753g. 366n. 888d. 190’ 0” x 29’ 2” x 12’ 11¼ ”
T.3-cyl. (15”, 25” & 40” x 30”) by Earle’s Shipbuilding & Engineering Company Ltd., Hull. 120 mn. / 420 bhp.
7.1928: Completed as ANNA by Goole Shipbuilding & Repairing Company (1927) Ltd., Goole (Yard No. 281), for Handel en Scheepvaart N. V., (M. Vandesompel, manager), Belgium. 
1955: Sold to John Rainey (Shipping) Ltd., Larne, and renamed LOCH LINNHE. 
9.1956: Re-boilered and converted to oil fuel. During the last few years of Rainey ownership, operated on Anglo Irish Transport’s container service between Londonderry and Preston, prior to the Coast Lines take-over of the service. 
7.10.1964: Sold to the Shamrock Shipping Company Ltd., (Charles S. Brown, manager), Larne. 
8.10.1964: Transferred to Thomas Jack & Company (Shipping) Ltd., Larne. 
4.12.1964: Transferred to Dublin registry. 
2.1.1965: Sold, for £15,000, to associate, Leadenhall Shipping Company Ltd., Dublin. 
1966: Sold to the West of Scotland Shipbreaking Company Ltd., for demolition at Troon. 


LOCH ETIVE (1962 - 1964)
O.N. 182878. 982g. 490n. 206.1 x 31.7 x 12.2 feet.
T.3-cyl. (14½”, 25” & 41” x 30”) by the shipbuilder. 152 mn. / 532 bhp. 
16.6.1948: Launched as LANCASTERBROOK by J. Lewis & Sons Ltd., Aberdeen (Yard No. 211), for the Williamstown Shipping Company Ltd., (Comben Longstaff & Company Ltd., managers), London. 
10.1948: Completed. 
1962: Sold to John Rainey (Shipping) Ltd., Larne, and renamed LOCH ETIVE. Operated on Anglo Irish Transport’s container service between Londonderry and Preston prior to the Coast Lines take-over of the service. 
6.10.1964: Sold, for £42,000, to the Shamrock Shipping Company Ltd., (Charles S. Brown, manager), Larne. 
2.11.1964: Delivered off charter. 
20,6.1968: Sold, for £12,000, to Gondemar S. A., Panama, and renamed FAIR LADY. 
1969: Sold to Hora Marine Transport, Cyprus, and renamed ELENGO. 
1969: Sold to Toulamar Cia. Naviera S. A., Panama, and renamed FANEROMENI. 
1.10.1969: Severely damaged in a collision with a Dutch inland waterway vessel at Rotterdam. Sold at creditor's behest to Solleveld & Van der Meer (Belgium) S. A. 
14.1.1970: Passed Antwerp, in tow from Rotterdam to Hansweert, for demolition. 
5.1970: Further delivered to B. E. M. Nea Sfagia, Athens, for demolition.




J.Rainey (Enterprises) Ltd

SCOTS GUARD (1965 - 1967) wood passenger launch
Details unknown
Motor vessel
1963: Completed by Timbacraft Ltd, Shandon for Guard Ferry Co Ltd for Helensburgh - Gareloch service
1.1965: Sold to J. Rainey (Enterprises) Ltd., (John Rainey, manager), Larne and renamed MAID OF ANTRIM passenger service on Lough Neagh
1967: 1967: Owner bankrupt and vessel laid up for sale on the Clyde
1967: Sold to George & James McGarry, Ardmore and returned to Lough Neagh service from Toomebridge
1975-6: Also cruised on Lough Foyle
1977 Antrim Borough Council 
1998: Lough Neagh service ceased
2001: Sold to Con Law, Portglenone and embarked on a six year restoration programme
2007: Sold to Lough Neagh Cruises , ( Con Law, manager) Portglenone and returned to Lough Neagh service
2014: Still in service

KATHAR (1966 - 1969) LR/IMO No. 5313048
1,274g. 686n. 1,670d. 247’ 0” x 36’ 0” x 13’ 8”
10-cyl. 2 SCSA (350 x 550mm) by Waggon & Maschinenbau AG, Hamburg. 1,600bhp. 14 kts.
29.8.1953: Launched as SANTIAGO by Brugeoise, Bruge (Yard No. c25) for Armement L. Hermans SA, Belgium.
3.1954: Completed.
1966: Sold to J. Rainey (Enterprises) Ltd, (John Rainey, manager) Larne and renamed KATHAR.
1967: Owner bankrupt and vessel laid up for sale at Londonderry.
1969: Sold to George Bell (Chartering) Ltd, and renamed BELL COMBAT.
1969: Sold to Propeller Shipping Company Ltd, Cyprus and renamed APOLLO.
29.9.1971: Wrecked at a position 57.41N., 6.26W.


----------



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

Afternoon Bill, here is a link re; Rainey's Anglo-Irish start-up

http://archive.commercialmotor.com/article/14th-july-1961/39/another-irish-container-service 

another link to the attachment with the photo below- a copy and paste job.
https://books.google.co.uk/books?id...=onepage&q=Anglo-Irish Transport, Ltd&f=false

2 of the attachments give a little info re; Anglo-Irish and the 3rd his involvement shipbuilding at Larne about 1919

I have a photo (somewhere) of the Loch Etive in Londonderry laying astern of the Torr Head taken about 1962

trusting the above is of some help


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Many thanks, Harry; every little helps


----------



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

From earlier SN. an intersting surf this miserably wet afternoon. and interested to learn J.Conrad's "The ****** of the 'Narcissus'" was written as a result of his time on the original "Loch Etive".

Jim McFaul
12th June 2009, 20:13
Hi Lewis, the Kathar was built as the Santiago in 1954 for Armement L Hermans, Bruges, one of a number of very similar vessels they owned. When they went into liquidation in 1966 Rainey's bought the Santiago and renamed her Kathar. In 1968 when Rainey's also went into liquidation, Nolans of Dublin purchased her. In 1969 she went to George Bell Chartering Ltd, sold or chartered I'm not sure, and was renamed Bell Combat. Within the year she was sold to the Cypriot company Propellor Shipping Co Ltd and renamed Apollo. Two years later on 29th September 1971 she was wrecked 4 miles north of Skye. 
[Don't know if my notes are wrong or not but they indicate the Santiago did not become the Kathar until 1966. As the Santiago she was still trading around the Med and NW European ports in early 1966.]
When the Kathar first visited Larne, she anchored off the Bank Heads. We recognised her as one of Hermans vessels and thought she was bringing in pulp or timber and did not know until later she had been brought by Rainey's. The big R on the funnel rather than Herman's H might have been a clue.
On a more personal note I remember your brother, and yourself, when we went swimming at the Bank Heads. David was a good swimmer and it was a terrible shock to hear how he was drowned not long after going to sea trying to rescue his friend in the icy waters of Narvik Fjord.


Charlie Stitt
12th July 2009, 19:30
In 1968, I was working for Thomas Jack & Company Shipping Ltd when Paddy Nolan paid us a visit, He had just aquired the Kathar with container trade in mind. I accompanied Sandy Clarke of Plant & Marine to Derry Docks where Derricks etc were removed, as they were surplus to requirments and as far as I remember, she then went on charter to Bell.
doc2009
mcgowanjohn
7th July 2017, 00:00
I have just joined SN, MV Kathar belonged to Rainey Shipping of Larne, (Jack Rainey) I joined the ship in August 1966 after David jack and James O'Donnel were lost in Odda, Norway. She was sold around 1968/69 to bell Shipping, Waterford and renamed, Bell Combat, to the best of my knowledge she was lost off the Lizard around early 70's.

Note; in the late 50’s at the suggestion of Benny Forde, later of Bell Lines, a few of us ‘skint’ young men attending the Nautical school on the pier at DunLaoghaire would repair to any of the hotels hosting a wedding, thus ensuring one hot meal that day. We were never challenged.

http://www.clydeships.co.uk/view.php?ref=16464 Loch Etive- Rainey’s

http://www.clydeships.co.uk/view.php?ref=10187 Joseph Conrad’s Loch Etive - 1877

http://www.clydeships.co.uk/view.php?ref=8245 Clint Steamship (Wm. Rainey, managers – Larne)


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi Harry,

Londonderry, my former home port, before moving away early 70's

No 1. is No. 14 berth the old engine fitting berth of the long defunct shipyard with Its 30 ton steam crane

No 2. KATHAR before she was turned 180 degrees and moved to the cranes, visible ahead of her to enable removal of derricks etc

No. 3 the container berth with LOCH ETIVE at the 15 ton electric scotch derrick crane which was later replaced by a 25 or 30 ton equivilent. The old 30 steam crane can be seen beyond and the graving dock to the right, now long filled in and the site levelled with a supermarket in occupancy

Was home two years ago and amazed at the transformation of the city and old port area following the move of the port to deepwater capacity at Lisahally


----------

